# Happy Birthday BEELCE!!!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday beelce! I hope you have a terrific birthday and I hope that you get lots and lots of Halloweenie-type gifts....


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

happy birthday, Beelce!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

:jol:Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, beelce!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Hope your day is a good one! Happy Birthday to You!*_


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Beelce!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Beelce!! I hope you had a fabulous day and have a wonderful year!
*


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beelce


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

happy birthday, Beelce :jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

THANKS .....everyone...
it has been a good one this year...!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday BEELCE! I hope it was a great one, and you got a lot of Halloween presents.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Whoopsie.
Happy Belated Birthday.


----------

